# Teaching a Horse to Drive (Abusively)



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

well, atleast it looks like she broke the cart??? What a beautiful baby too...and undoubtedly has some major 'untraining' to do after that...

This would be the equivalent to old time roughstock cowboys bucking out a horse...sure, it might eventually get the job done, but to what end to the horse? That horse didn't understand lunging let alone what they were doing when they hooked up the cart to him.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

They shouldn't have even taken her out of the barn aisle until they could calmly put FITTING tack onto her without her prancing. Being as this is one of my favorite songs, I feel that I can get some insight into their mindset. They think the horse is being wild and 'rebelling'. However this is obviously not the case, it is fear. Well, at least she broke their horrendous equipment at the very end. I hate to be judgmental, but that horse looks extremely well bred and it makes me wonder how they got their hands on her.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

You guys don't actually know the worst of it , in former warsaw pact countries there are 3 types of horse people

There are the rich - horses are for the most well looked after , and have lives that wouldn't be much different from that of western countries

There are Pesants ( not joking ) -again horses for these people are for the most well looked after - or as best as they can, they are not abused but are a means of transport and money, mares are preferable as they can produce a foal every year that can be sold for meat. What would be seen as abuse in the eyes of westerners is just either a matter of ignorance or a lack of money, tack is often poor , scraped together from whatever they can find and very old. The horses are worked until they are either too old or have an injury that cannot be fixed - they can't afford vets - and then the animal is again sold for meat.

And then there are - lets call them ........ - these people will look all over the country for horses that no one else wants, young horses , geldings , problem horses , meat horses etc. They will subject the horses to a very short , rough handling methods that do one of two things, the horse will be ' broken in spirit ' and become docile ( one way of thinking is that the horse shoulld be so scared that it dare not mess about ) , the horse is then sold onto the pesants or to stupid rich people . 
If a horse behaves in the manner in this video it will probably end up as salami by the end of the week as these people have no time to train it properly.



Sorry to be blunt but that is how it is over here - I am speaking from first hand experiance. I am not saying that all people from eastern block countries abuse horses, many love their horses the same way that you do - Hungary, where I live, has a long history of being a horse nation but there are still people here that are not Magyars ( proper hungarians ) who are for the most part responsible for most of the abusive behavior.


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

I dread to think what happened to the horse afterwards.

This kind of ignorant horsemanship doesn't just happen in eastern europe, I know of some horses that have had similar 'training' in the UK.

I bought a horse a number of years ago that had been broken to ride and drive as a yearling (the driving part not unlike that horse in the video) There are some unscrupulous people here that like to break their horses as yearlings as they don't put up much of a fight as they might as a mature horse. I didn't know any of this at the time but I later met up with a former owner of the horse and a horse dealer who had known him since he was a foal and I got to find out his history.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

I voted for abuse, because "stupidity" wasn't offered in the poll.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Thats disgusting, you can tell that horse was absolutely scared!! They should not have had those children anywhere around them either, thats just endangering their lives.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

The part that gets me the most out of it all is when they are trying to lead it with the other horse and it rears up you can see the lady in the blue shirt on the cart smiling about it! Wow. Pause it at a minute 53 seconds.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

And the worst part of it is, they are smiling like they think it's cute. }

Why can't the stupid people ever get hurt instead of the poor horse.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I hope the woman who fell head first got impaled by a nail and kicked in the head. Oy vei - you know you're an idiot when you try to "rough-break" a horse and STILL end up doing it wrong.

The much more standard way to "rough-break" a horse to driving is to basically get yourself a large field, hook him up and just let him run until he's done. I don't agree with it much more, it's still an implementation of fear, but if you're worth much as a trainer, at least you can half-assed get the job done without putting a ton of danger in either yourself or the horse by just allowing the horse to respond to it's flight trigger.

At least he busted up the cart. With that ill-fitting harness, fugly bobsled and fat middle aged women without a clue, let's hope they're to **** poor broke to find another one. Oh wait, that probably means they'll be hitching the car up to him next.

Which brings to fruition my favorite quote:

"_HOW HAVE YOU NOT BEEN EATEN BY COYOTES YET?!?!?!"_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Don't get me wrong Nutty Saddler, I know, and understand how some other countries, heck, even some other folks in our own country, handle, and treat horses...but that still doesn't mean I have to like it...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This is downright *dangerous, stupid, *and* cruel.* That horse is soooo darn frightened. I mean, they try to "reassure" the horse by petting him, and he's scared to death!

*They should have* let the horse smelled the harness before they even tried to put it on him. Let him smell it, sack him out, sack him out with the harness, THEN try to put it on him.

*They should NOT have* whipped him in the face when trying to get him to longe. Congrats, horse owner, your horse is now head-shy and completely un-trusting of you.

*They should have* taken it sloooowwwwweeeerrrrr. Much too fast. He's never even seen a harness one day, to hitching him to a cart the next?

*They should have* put the harness on him (when he's comfortable with it, of course) and then just walked him around in it. THEN they should have progressed to walking behind him and driving him without a cart. Then they should have hitched him to a cart and had someone lead him. Then they should have tried having him respond to cues from a driver.

When he started to rear, *they should have* backtracked. Insanely so. Taken him back a step. (in his case, back to the beginning)

Did you see how the horse was side-stepping to get away from the forks of the cart? He was in hysterics.

*They should not have* put themselves and their horse in such a dangerous situation. You want a broken neck? Break a horse to driving the way they did in the video.

And lastly, *they should NOT have* made a video of this and be proud enough to post it on Youtube!


I don't know much about driving, but this is cruelty.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

WHAT! are those people like mentally retarded! because even an idiot whose never seen a horse would know that THAT is NOT right! AParently that horse Did not wanna Drive! thank goodness he broke the cart! and those kids are encouraging it too! wow that makes me so mad, the horse didnt even like the tack, then they went on to lunging! he freaked out! they shoiuld of stoped there! then they started! he bucked a freaked out and they didnt even stop then! and they kept going! wowww


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow! and on the poll 100 percent of people said it was abuse wow retards, congrats on having your horse abuse on youtube and being proud of it! who posted it! i wanna tell them about what I THINK!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is HORRIBLE. I can't believe someone would do that. That poor poor baby. Obviously she was TERRIFIED.
Was it bad that I wanted someone to get kicked in the face?
And I laughed when the lady fell off the "carriage".


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

paintluver said:


> That is HORRIBLE. I can't believe someone would do that. That poor poor baby. Obviously she was TERRIFIED.
> Was it bad that I wanted someone to get kicked in the face?
> And I laughed when the lady fell off the "carriage".



I hope it's not bad to want them to get kicked in the face, or I have some bad karma coming my way


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I feel bad for that horse , I am surprised to see the kid on the horse in front wearing a helmet..*rolls eyes* freaking people!


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> Don't get me wrong Nutty Saddler, I know, and understand how some other countries, heck, even some other folks in our own country, handle, and treat horses...but that still doesn't mean I have to like it...


Don't get me wrong either - I personally think that people like this should be taken out and shot.


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

O my god.
This is not really a way to teach a horse how to pull it!
Its a miracle that the horse didn't broke its legs or something!

I can tell you, this is at the first place a way to short training, they just put a scared horse for a chart and hope it will walk, thats even stupid as sitting on a wild mustang.

I am working on my own horse to let it pull, and I'm working on it for half a year know, and it didn't stand for a chart yet. 

The horse in the clip is abused. every person can see that.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

wow...i guess theyve never heard of a training cart...stupid stupid.
the only good part was when the people fell out of the cart. poor little horse.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I really regret watching that. Thats just disgusting


----------



## Anvil (Feb 21, 2009)

i voted wrong don't u hate when u hit wrong button


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

it was def stupid,but the horse itself looked to be in good order


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

That was most definately the wrong way to teach a horse how to drive. One of the first fundamentals of driving, provided you have all the normal ground work and lunging down for a horse, riding, driving or otherwise, is to put long lines on, and in a safe environment, walk behind them, because they learn to FOLLOW the human, not "lead" the human around, so they get confused and scared about that in the beginning. I know a couple of people that have trained horses to drive, and for the light horses and ponies, they use a training cart when the horse is ready to be hitched up to something, and for the bigger horses, I know a person who hitches their horses up to a tire first, and let the horse get used to the weight that way, so they horse has less to learn to get used to once actually hooked up to a cart. I am sorry to say that I did laugh towards the end too, when the horse finally jumped out of the traces, and pulled the woman onto her head while destroying the cart. I just dread what they did to the horse after that that didn't get taped.


----------



## ClaireBear (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow....by the looks of it they didnt prepare this horse at all before strapping him into that wagon. You cant just hook a horse up to a wagon and hope for the best. Their lucky he didnt kill himself or someone else. I can't believe they posted a video of that. If I were them I'd be ashamed. That is not how you train a horse.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Stupidity is an understatement. Those are the most clueless people I have ever seen around horses. That horse will bare mental scars forever. :-(

It's obvious they just took a horse with no prior driving training at all and just strapped him to a wagon. They might as well have strapped him to a fence panel or something, the result would have been the same. That's the kind of reaction you get with an animal trapped and fighting for it's life. I can't BELIEVE the stupidity, or cruelty, I don't even know what you would call it. Totally disgusting. A nice horse with a phobia for life now.


----------

